# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  El Curso Tarbell

## Bladimir Rojas

Con el afán de aportar en historia de la magia paso a exponer un pequeño vistazo a una gran obra que no ha decaído con el paso del tiempo. Me refiero, como dice el título del post, al Curso Tarbell (Tarbell Course of Magic). 

	Este curso fue desarrollado por Harlan Tarbell y se entregaba vía correo a domicilio en E.E.U.U. en forma mensual. Tuvo su primera edición en el año 1920. Constó de 60 lecciones misceláneas y 1628 páginas repletas de conocimiento mágico. Cuenta con escritura a máquina y dibujos y comentarios del propio Tarbell. 8-) 
	Cada una de las lecciones contiene invaluable material variado que va desde historia de la magia, pasando por teoría, manipulación hasta grandes ilusiones.
Entre el material recopilado en esta obra podemos destacar:

	Magia con:
Cartas, cigarrillos, monedas, huevos, bolas de billar, papel, números, conejos y otros animales, pañuelos, rosones, dedales, cuerdas, scotch, elásticos, etc.
Además Magia química y mecánica, producciones desde ternos y sombreros, historia de la magia, ilusiones de escenario, mentalismo y magia espiritista, magia oriental, explicaciones misceláneas (teoría mágica), etc. :shock: 

	En fin, es un texto que no debemos desconocer, por lo menos en historia. Con este texto comenzaron grandes magos como Bobo, quien a los 16 años refiere haberse suscrito al curso Tarbell.
Este curso incluía una caja de metal con cerradura que contenía todos los aparatos esenciales para realizar magia profesional: El FP (que era un tubo de metal con forma de pulgar pintado de color piel, algunos magos refieren el hecho de que se notaba a 1 kilómetro de distancia jajaja), Cascarilla de la varita, tirajes, y otros elementos propios del ilusionismo. Por otra parte podemos encontrar en él afiches de la época, tarjetas de presentación, recortes de periódico con noticias de magos, aportes y fotos de grandes maestros de la magia que hoy en día son muy difíciles de ver, como por ejemplo: Reno, Laurant, Percy Abbott, Frederic Elmore, Mr. Oswald Rae, Siko, Ernest Thorn, Carter, Axel Hellstrom, Dante, Cardini, Stowell, Arthur Lloyd, Doc. Nixon, Ollie Thomas, la niña-maga Betty Jane Kolar , el mismo Harlan Tarbell y muchos otros. :P 

Es una tremenda obra que me gustaría comentar con los miembros del foro…

----------


## jero_quiroga

hola amigo que maravilloso este curso.......
lo que me parece extraño es que ningun tomo haya sido traducido, yo sigo creyenmdo que el que tradusca el tarbell, se hace rico, no tengo idea de los derechos, peeeeero....jeje
un abrazo amigo

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

No sé si es ua pregunta demasiado tonta, pero ¿Dónde puedo comprarlo?

Y ya que estoy, pues pongo su biografía:

El Dr. *Harlan Eugene Tarbell* fue uno de los más talentosos individuos en la historia de la magia. 
*
Autor, inventor, conferencista, ejecutante y maestro, logró la excelencia en todas estas áreas*. Sus obras más conocidas: "Tarbell Course in Magic" y "Greater Magic" serán un eterno testamento del gentil hombre, conocido por muchos como "Doc" Tarbell.

A la temprana edad de 12 años, Tarbell hacía caricaturas para un periódico local en Morton Illinois. Tarbell *era un artista natural* y sus esfuerzos por llegar a ser profesional lo llevaron a Chicago en 1911. Comenzó tomando cursos en la Academia de Bellas Artes de Chicago y pronto su talento como ilustrador le consiguió trabajo en la compañía Morton.

*El interés de Tarbell en la magia también comenzó en la niñez*. Su primera inspiración fue un show del mago White. Aproximadamente un año después de llegar a Chicago, fue contratado por Ralph Read de la compañía Read and Covert para hacer las ilustraciones de su catálogo de magia. Tarbell continuó haciendo catálogos para la compañía hasta 1941.
Tarbell fue contratado por el Dr. Randolph Stone, para hacer algunas ilustraciones para su libro de Anatomía. Este trabajo despertó su interés en la Medicina y Tarbell se inscribió en varias escuelas de Medicina y Ciencias. Se graduó en tres de ellas.

Durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, *Tarbell sirvió en la vigésima cuarta compañía de dirigibles en Francia*, donde formara parte del departamento médico de la compañía. Tarbell incluso encontró tiempo para ilustrar un manual de globos militares. Según su hijo, fue en esa época que Tarbell estudió con Claude Monet, el gran pintor impresionista.

T.G. Cooke y Walter Jordan tuvieron la idea inicial de hacer un curso de magia por correspondencia. Jim Sherman, propietario de Chicago Magic, fue escogido para llevar a cabo el proyecto, pero después de las primeras 12 lecciones, decidió separarse. Walter Baker, un mago manipulador de Chicago retomó el proyecto. En junio de 1926,* Tarbell firmó el contrato para escribir e ilustrar junto con Baker, Cooke y Jordan el curso*. Después de las primeras lecciones, Baker se dio cuenta de que en realidad era ejecutante de magia, mas no escritor. El curso tenía un ilustrador, pero no un autor. Durante su temporada en el teatro Princess de Chicago en 1926, Harry Houdini fue solicitado como autor del curso, pero él estaba demasiado ocupado en ese tiempo como para hacerse cargo de la obra. 

*Houdini* dijo que si Tarbell se encargaba de escribir e ilustrar el curso, él *prestaría su nombre para la publicidad de éste*. Tal vez fue el destino quien dispuso que Houdini rechazara la oferta, porque falleció el 31 de octubre de ese año.

El equipo de Tarbell, Jordan y Cooke formó una corporación llamada "Tarbell Systems Incorporated". *Tarbell finalizó el curso en 1928 después de un año y medio de trabajo. Él hizo aproximadamente 3,000 ilustraciones para el curso de 60 lecciones por correspondencia.* Alrededor de 1931, después de vender cerca de 10,000 cursos completos, la gran depresión y algunas reducciones de precio contribuyeron a su descontinuación. Diez años mas tarde, Tarbell produjo la edición revisada del curso junto con Louis Tannen, quien adquirió los derechos y lo reprodujo. Los volúmenes 1 al 6 fueron escritos e ilustrados por Tarbell. El volumen 7 fue escrito por Harry Lorayne e ilustrado por Ed Mishell. El volumen 8 fue completado por Richard Kaufman y Steve Burton.

Durante su vida, Tarbell *creó unos 200 efectos de magia*. Sin escatimar energía ni ambición, Tarbell constantemente escribía e ilustraba artículos para publicaciones de magia. En 1938, Carl W Jones contrató a Tarbell para ilustrar el libro "Greater Magic" de John Northern Hilliard. El libro, incluyendo sus 1500 ilustraciones, fue terminado a finales de 1938.

Tarbell *realizó gran cantidad de conferencias en los Estados Unidos , compartiendo con otros su estilo único de hacer magia*. También realizó funciones de magia en cualquier lugar que le fue posible. Uno de sus mayores logros fue una serie de sensacionales shows en 1945.

Tarbell creía que el espíritu de la magia debe formar una parte viviente de todos. *Pasó toda su vida compartiendo la magia que vivía dentro de él*. Quería que los otros sintieran esa magia. Su mente siempre estuvo activa, incluso hasta sus últimos días. Tarbell, uno de los más grandes exponentes de la magia, falleció por un ataque cardiaco el 15 de junio de 1960 en el hospital de veteranos de Chicago.

----------


## ne0_

> No sé si es ua pregunta demasiado tonta, pero ¿Dónde puedo comprarlo?


No es demasiado tonta, simplemente podias buscarlo mejor   :Wink:  
No hay traduccion al español, en ingles con poner en google: "buy tarbell magic" salen varias puedes buscar mejor yo es lo primero que he puesto.
saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si que hay traducción al español, pero no está publicada.

----------


## Dramagic

NO hay traducción del Español. Sólo hay algunas traducciones piratas de algunos capítulos. 

 El problema de la traducción son los derechos. Aparte del trabajo que supone traducir todos los volúmenes.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Según tengo entendido Partagás lo tradució, incluso reproduciendo los dibujos, pero no lo publicó.

Qué vale, que viene a ser lo mismo que decir que no hay traducción.   :Wink:  , y es que a saber dónde para. Igual lo tienen en el museo de la tienda que fundó.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Jo**r, pues yo lo quiero tener.... :-( 
Tal vez algún día me lo compre en inglés....qué remedio....creo que vale unos 180 euros o algo así :shock:

----------


## Mecachis

250 € en españa

----------


## logos

Leí un rumor en otro foro que no se va a publicar más...apúrense en comprar los 8 volúmenes ...no se van a arrepentir!!

----------


## Amilkar

Apreciados amigos y colegas:

En primer lugar os comentare a titulo personal que efectivamente el problema no es la traduccion que si existe. La cuestion son los derechos de autor que son desorbitantes para las editoriales que lo pretenden en castellano.Los derechos no son por un tiempo ilimitado y este capitulo es el que echa hacia atras a estas ultimas.
Por cierto la traduccion que yo he visto solo es de los siete primeros volumenes.

Un abrazo de,

F.Amilcar Riega i Bello.

----------


## Boñi_4ever

Buenas yo he comprado en inglaterra un Tarbell pero que no son 8 volumenes sino que todo un libraco enorme no se si es el mismo pero aunque no lo sea la madre del cordero. Da igual que pagina abra que veo algo que aprender siempre.

Si no me equivoco el mio es una version con todos en uno segun me explicaron.

----------


## magik mackey

una obra maestra, aunque este en ingles.

en mi opinion, imprescindible en cualquier biblioteca magica.

----------


## GIMMICK

Pues ya se sabe, hay dos opociones mientras no salga en España:

- Seguir quejándose...
- O echarle huevos al inglés, que no es tan difícil...

----------


## arabell

bueno ya esta el primer volumen traducido y a la venta.

----------


## Mago Aleph

> bueno ya esta el primer volumen traducido y a la venta.


¿Donde lo encontraste? :o

----------


## rubiales

Curso de Magia Tarbell Vol. 1 - Libro Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Aca un capitulo del Tarbell subido por la Fundacion Juan March, puede leerse sin costo alguno:
Crazy stunts: for comedy occasions. Tarbell, Harlan – Libros de ilusionismo – Biblioteca – Fundación Juan March

----------


## Jotace

Una pregunta para aquellos que habeis adquirido el ejemplar de PÁGINAS. ¿Hay mucha diferencia en cuanto a actualización?

----------


## doctor78

Una excelente obra maetra..

----------


## Iván Manso

Para los que queráis saber más detalles sobre la edición en castellano, estad atentos a la seccion anuncios de este foro  :Wink1:  (y si sois de Madrid la noticia-anuncio será mejor)

Hasta aquí puedo leer

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Cuándo está provisto lanzar el segundo tomo?

----------


## MagoWinki

Ya lo han lanzado, en diciembre salió a la venta por un precio de 42 euros si no recuerdo mal.

----------

